# BSNL Broadband not working!!!



## sghitler (Nov 23, 2011)

Guys i'm using BSNL ADSL2+ modem that has Wi fi.The otherday when i was using the internet i had a power fluctuation and power was switched to my inverter.Suddenly my internet stopped working.I called 1500--reset ma modem--now internet is working when i switch on my modem but stops working in a while of use.

I get *No Internet Access* in my notifications bar.When i restart my computer net works but again in a while same prob comes up!!!!---when i use *Safe Mode with networking* it works fine.

 i tried updating windows--switching off modem for some time--resetting it again--nothing works!!

wonder if this is a prob with ma OS(WIN 7 ULTI 64bit) cuz safemode runs with all services off and internet works fine!!!

help guys!!!!


----------



## sygeek (Nov 24, 2011)

I think your ethernet card is at fault.

Or it might be a software problem in Windows. Trying using ubuntu and see if the problem persists.


----------



## sghitler (Nov 24, 2011)

Its working Fine when i run windows in safe mode with networking------services are turned of in this safemode.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 24, 2011)

re-install the Ethernet card drivers also disable any firewall service ur running & see


----------



## rajsujayks (Nov 24, 2011)

Whoa! Something similar has been going on here.. Same modem.. [Teracom WiFi, right?]

I use Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit. I have the Admin account... My bro's been given a limited account.. The internet works fine in my account...but doesn't work after sometime in my bro's account.. But Windows doesn't report any No Internet Access thing... [The Internet LED in the modem also shows a working net connection...But no page will load...]

This problem goes away if I disable Windows Live Family Safety...

This problem also goes away if he restarts the PC... Again to crop up sometime later..

Hope the above info helps you..


----------



## sghitler (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys..........Problem was solved when i reinstalled my ethernet driver


----------

